# Deleted Posts



## suzyQ3 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was wondering why a member is not notified when his post is deleted. Wouldn't it be both beneficial and courteous policy to send that person a message with the reason for the deletion?


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 12, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> I was wondering why a member is not notified when his post is deleted. Wouldn't it be both beneficial and courteous policy to send that person a message with the reason for the deletion?


Coincidentally, right after I started this thread, I received e-mail notification of a post that definitely should be deleted. It looks like some kind of obscene spam. I tried to report it, but I'm not sure my report went through.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 12, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Coincidentally, right after I started this thread, I received e-mail notification of a post that definitely should be deleted. It looks like some kind of obscene spam. I tried to report it, but I'm not sure my report went through.


SuzyQ3,
will check on the post you reported..It takes a minute to check ..Thanks for helping out. Did you send it PM to one of the moderators?
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Dec 12, 2006)

SuzyQ, when a post is deleted it is usually because of objectionable content. Courtesy at that point might be misconstrued. It is at the discretion of the Team whether to PM or not. If there is something specific you would like to address please feel free to PM me. (Oh, and I think I already got that post you mentioned. Thanks for being on top of things.)  

That is an open invitation to all members, if you have a question or concern about the moderation you see here my PM inbox is always open to you.


----------

